# Galaxy vibrant lost all the sounds completely



## ev58

Hi to all members of the forum, I have a galaxy vibrant sgh-959 rooted with ics 4.03 rc2.1 kernel version 3.1.10-ics_kiss_v5 and the problem is that, there's no sound at all, can't hear incoming calls or people can't hear me either, no sound for ring tones, or anything that comes out the speaker or the phone, it seems that all the files are there but no sound, thank you for your help.


----------



## Annex

I'm not an expert on that kind of problem, but I would flash a different rom and see if you get some sound. or flash a newer version of your rom and kernel


----------

